# cardboard broadhead target help



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

I would think the layers would be better.


----------



## rookiebowholder (Jan 31, 2010)

easyeriq said:


> I would think the layers would be better.


hmmm.... shooting at the layers side seems like it would tear more and pieces would come out because its being sliced up from the broadheads

shooting at the flat surface side would be more like shooting at a foam target in my mind


----------



## breaknockspeed (Jan 9, 2007)

*Don't recommend it.*

My experience has been that mechanicals don't hold up well in cardboard. In fact, I have had to rebuild my broadheads after one shot. I use big round bales of hay. So far no damage, after 2 years of use.


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Cardboard and BH don;t mix.

Cardboard target you shoot the end grain. Unless you like slamming arrows into a wall.


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Listen to these guys, they know of what they speak.
Hay bales, cheap. Broadheads, expensive. And you still may ruin a few.


----------



## Ehunter42 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have shot the layered end myself. Stops an arrow well, but does start slivering like any layered target. Alot cheaper to replace than a foam target though. I've never had much luck shooting big round bales. I get too much penetration, and end up tearing the bales apart to find arrows. Square bales, and I get pass throughs. My cardboard target is layered with sheets of foam in between layers of cardboard. Backed by a solid piece of styrofoam. It takes alot of shots to tear this thing up.


----------



## rolyat008 (Aug 6, 2010)

I just use a regular cardboard box, fill it with old clothes (no denim), paint a couple dots on it, and it's good to go. It stops arrows quickly, easy removal, last quite awhile, and it's free :tongue:


----------



## rookiebowholder (Jan 31, 2010)

rolyat008 said:


> I just use a regular cardboard box, fill it with old clothes (no denim), paint a couple dots on it, and it's good to go. It stops arrows quickly, easy removal, last quite awhile, and it's free :tongue:


how does this kind of target hold up againts broadheads?


----------



## rolyat008 (Aug 6, 2010)

Really depends on the clothes you use, all I know is don't put anything denim in it. Denser fabrics will stop them better :wink:. The key is to use a good sized box full of clothes, but not packed in. When it's loose the clothes will just absorb the shot rather than get cut through. I can usually pull broad-heads out no problem, but occasionally they will get stuck in the fabric and you have to unscrew it... but yeah it won't damage them and stops them good.


----------



## spflugradt (Sep 7, 2009)

Plus one to what he said, I messed with several ideas last year and since I had built one of the stuffed fabric targets from here already i used all the old nasty shot to crap heads I could find and buy at garage sales for my testing. Cardboard would break blades on both fixed and expandables. Hay got hem all nasty with dirt and grass, fabric (not packed tight but the box full) worked awesome, not dirt, didn't break any (more than 100 shots). If you plan to leave it at the range make sure and spray the fabric with a little raid or something that will kill roaches and such or you may get an uncomfortable surprise if you need to dig a head out of the box. All you need to fill it with is some fabric (not denim) old shirts, slacks, (remove zippers and buttons) anything that is made from fabric even an old coat that is ripped would be fine with the zipper removed... can't stress that enough I think. If you don't have any fabric go to the local good will or salvation army and they will usually give yo a bag of stuff that they cannot use or resell, if they won't give you one you may be able to purchase one for a couple bucks I know I have purchased a couple.

Steve


----------



## mountaindewdude (Apr 27, 2009)

*just my two cents*

i tried a cardboard target, too. When I had the cardboard layered, one on top of the other, and shot...the adhesives from the cardboard on the inside stuck to my arrows....and it was (at times) very difficult to pull my arrows back out. It was a huge hassle. Maybe I did something wrong when I layered them, but I didn't like it. So, I tried laying the target on the side so that I was shooting the face of the cardboard and once again I was not pleased. Still got adhesives on my arrow and I didn't dare shoot my Rage BH's into the cardbboard.

If you are looking for a cheap DIY target, I am with the others above. Get yourself a good sized cardboard box and put old clothes into it. Remember NOT to stuff the box FULL FULL FULL. You'll have incredible troubles with your BH's grabbing the clothes.


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Cardboard is made a bunch of different ways. And yes you will find types that have the easy melt glue. But these targets are cheap and very effective for filed point use.

For BH. I found it best to just buy a layered foam target. I have found the Gander mountain brand to hold up very well for BH shooting only. I only use it for BH and its has lasted 3 years and still going strong. But I shoot 2 bladers so that plays a big role in how long they last.

I have also used thos foam shipping coolers and stuffed it with skid wrap. Works really well. But you will find blades tangle in the wrap and you need to care fully untangle razor sharp blades.

Because of ease of use and respectable durability get the foam layered target. Wait for sales, gain club points. Deals can be had.


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

less wear and tear if you shoot the flat side. more resistance shooting the layered, but it will wear down fast


----------



## MDL (Dec 17, 2009)

If you shoot a rage you don't have to shoot your broadheads at a target. Just sight in your field tip. Slap in a rage. Kill a deer.


----------



## dxtbowhuntersj (May 8, 2008)

thats all we used for a long time. flat side bundled cardboard. it was best to shoot it up pretty good with practice tips before you used broadheads. but it will work.


----------

